# Actual weight of Specialized BB30 crank?



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Anyone weighed their BB30 crank w/ spider and chainrings? What size arms and rings? Trying to decide if it's worth the upgrade from my current 7800 crank (my frame is BB30). Specialized is the only one making a 180mm BB30 crank, AFAIK.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Mine is 649 gm with standard rings in 175 mm. This is a 2009 S-works, not the 2010 with the CF spider. That would save you about 20 grams, I think.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

pdainsworth said:


> Mine is 649 gm with standard rings in 175 mm. This is a 2009 S-works, not the 2010 with the CF spider. That would save you about 20 grams, I think.


Thanks. I'm kind of surprised it's not lighter. My 180mm DA 7800 crank with 53/39 rings is 655g. I'm using the aluminum Enduro adapters in my BB30 bearings, which are 52g, so losing those would be the only real benefit. The plastic Wheels Mfg. adapters would be lighter.


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

fallzboater said:


> Thanks. I'm kind of surprised it's not lighter. My 180mm DA 7800 crank with 53/39 rings is 655g. I'm using the aluminum Enduro adapters in my BB30 bearings, which are 52g, so losing those would be the only real benefit. The plastic Wheels Mfg. adapters would be lighter.


unless you pay a ton (e.g. Zipps) carbon cranks are rarely lighter than the DA cranks...they just look cooler though most tend to flex more than the DAs which is one of the reasons that Shimano still sticks with aluminum, the performance price ratio just isn't there.


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

*172.5mm = 620 Gr*



fallzboater said:


> Anyone weighed their BB30 crank w/ spider and chainrings? What size arms and rings?  Trying to decide if it's worth the upgrade from my current 7800 crank (my frame is BB30). Specialized is the only one making a 180mm BB30 crank, AFAIK.


 620 grams with hardware, Size 172.5 mm - 53/39 chainring. Not baaad :thumbsup: 

Regards


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Now throw on the carbon spider and SL rings!  :smilewinkgrin:


----------

